# Cheltenham gag



## L&M (26 March 2013)

Some advice please!

I have just bought a horse that was hunted in the above bit. Without one he can be strong and lean so seems a sensible choice. He is ridden in a waterford snaffle for all other activities.

However in all the hunting photos I have seen of him, he is only ridden with the one rein (off the running cheek pieces) - I thought it should be two, but tbh would rather just the one as find double reins whilst hunting a bit of a handful.

So my questions are is it acceptable to ride with only one rein? 

Thanks


----------



## JenHunt (26 March 2013)

it is acceptable, though not "Technically" correct.... most people these days ride a CG on just one rein.

TBH, with a bit of practice, and with the right reins, 2 reins isn't as bad as people think... Trick is to make sure that the reins aren't too wide or thick, and that only one has one side coated in rubber.


----------



## L&M (26 March 2013)

Thats great and thanks - will have a play with 2 reins over the summer and go from there!


----------



## Tuffles 23 (26 March 2013)

Hi years ago I had a mare who I rode in a CG with one rain but to be totally honest I think now there are much more bit choices and options which I would look at before going down that route .


----------



## L&M (26 March 2013)

Another option I thought would be a dutch gag with waterford mouthpiece - but am concerned the poll action may encourage him to lean more. 

I also have a rubber straight bar pelham that I hunt my other horse in which he loves, but is not a 'head down puller', which is what I suspect the new one is going to be.

I am a bit nervous of trying a CG as have never ridden in one - so if you have any bitting suggestions feel free to advise!


----------



## Lolo (27 March 2013)

I hunted in one with 1 rein because my horse was either loose-rein manageable or raving mad. It worked well as a stopping device, but with hindsight 2 reins would have been better simply for the range of 'oomph' I'd have had.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 March 2013)

My hunter is ridden in a CG and I much prefer 2 reins as otherwise I run the risk of 'punishing' him with the gag rein all the time which not only reduces its effectiveness but also is unfair to him. 

However one option might be to do what we used to do, which is to knot the gag rein and just have that sitting there and ride on the snaffle unless they start getting a bit fruity when y can pick it up. They still know its there, I can reassure you, so they tend to behave!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (27 March 2013)

I hunted my horse in a cheltenham gag with one rein. There was absolutely no point in using two reins because the snaffle rein would never have been used!!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 March 2013)

carolineb said:



			I hunted my horse in a cheltenham gag with one rein. There was absolutely no point in using two reins because the snaffle rein would never have been used!!
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee!!! Fair point !! :-DDD


----------



## tootsietoo (27 March 2013)

I have an IDxTB who leans head down.  I used my CG with 2 reins for ages because I wouldn't have been seen dead not doing the right thing!  However, in reality I did almost always use the gag rein.  He was so much lighter in my hand all the time.  So now I only use the one rein.  I do worry sometimes if we have an awkward jump that a jab in the mouth with the gag might put him off, but he seems ok.

A friend rides with children's reins on the gag, so they rest on his neck most of the time without being loopy and she can pick them up when she needs them.


----------



## AprilBlossom (27 March 2013)

Marmalade76 took my lad out hunting in a Cheltenham gag on 2 reins. 30 mins later she nipped back home, ditched the snaffle rein and rejoined the field 

He only goes out with the one now!!


----------



## marmalade76 (28 March 2013)

No one will bat an eyelid out hunting, same SJing, but if you were to turn up with it at RC or PC you probably wouldn't be allowed to compete without adding a snaffle rein.

No, it is not technically correct,  nor is using any type of drop noseband with any type of curb bit, but many, many people do! Whilst I have never been guilty of the drop/curb combo, I have been regularly guilty of going without a snaffle rein on gags_ and _ pelhams, because after trial and error they were what I found best suited the various horses


----------



## JenHunt (28 March 2013)

I've found that most horses will go well in a double bridle, but I've rarely found one who truly hunts well in a CG.... _But_ I do know lots of people who say the opposite....

I would say trial and error is the way forwards... especially when you've got the summer ahead to try things in a school/hack and out in company!


----------



## solitairex (4 April 2013)

I ride in a CG with one rein, do PC and compete etc. nobody has ever had a problem with it or even mentioned it, IMO I would never use just the snaffle so no point in having it, I'm just softer with my hands if I don't need to be as strong!


----------

